# Obama to cut summer vacation and lengthen school day



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 29, 2009)

Obama is thinking of cutting summer vacation and/or lengthening the school day.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090927/ap_on_re_us/us_more_school

What do you think? Being that this place seems to be made up mostly of 14-year olds, I’d say the average response would be obvious, but I’m still interested in this.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 29, 2009)

Well, until I hear more, I'm going to be indifferent. If he's planing on making it a year-round school, aka less summer break but more general days off during the school year, then I'll be fine. If he's going to actually leave it the same but cut Summer, then I'll be mad.

Plus, I doubt he could actually get more time added to the school day. Many people have jobs, and adding time would cut into that. If it's time added in the morning, people won't be learning as well cause many of us already get up at 5:30. Therefore, I believe it would end up being one of the first two I mentioned.


----------



## Auraflash (Sep 29, 2009)

It depends. I mean, I don't like longer school days, but if that means lengthing my favorite classes, I guess it would be okay. But if he cuts out the summer vacation 
I will be mad. Also, I already suffer from two classes, so if those are lengthened instead, I will scream my head off.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 29, 2009)

> For example, kids in the KIPP network of 82 charter schools across the country go to school from 7:30 a.m. to 5 p.m., more than three hours longer than the typical day


They go home earlier than two in the afternoon? Bastards.
I don't know much about this initiative and doubt Obama will get it passed but we stay longer over here and it hasn't done us any harm.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 29, 2009)

It's been scientifically proven that the students in schools that open and close later do better than their counterparts in other schools.

If that's true, why not do that instead of cutting summer vacation?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 29, 2009)

No to the longer days. School would just get way too monotonous for me.

Summer is already comparitively short where I live, but I'd be all for the "year-round school" thing. Summer always seems to get boring near the end.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 29, 2009)

what the FUCK


----------



## Zuu (Sep 29, 2009)

This is dumb. Probably because I'm overloaded with homework already but man. Are we really doing that badly compared to other countries?


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 29, 2009)

go ahead


----------



## spaekle (Sep 29, 2009)

Obligatory "I don't give as much of a shit because I'm graduating after this year". :V 

In all seriousness, though, I think this could be a good thing depending on how he's planning to do it. The main thing that would bother me is if he makes it start _earlier_, because that would be ridiculous. Starting later and closing later would be just right.

As for vacations, I've always heard that year-round school is a lot less stressful because you get breaks more frequently, but I don't think that's what Obama is planning to do. I personally like all the offtime we get, of course, but as far as education is concerned it probably isn't the best thing, no.


----------



## Adriane (Sep 29, 2009)

Longer year, shorter days. I already didn't get out until 4 (16:00) in high school. But now I am out, so whatever.


----------



## nothing to see here (Sep 29, 2009)

Longer school days? Blech.  Terrible idea.  Having to stay in high school from 8:00 to 3:25 was almost too long already.

And extending school further into summer... also a bad idea.  Maybe it wouldn't be quite as horrible in places with decent air conditioning (or just a colder climate), but in places where it regularly gets to 80 degrees or higher in the summer, that's just asking for trouble.  Where I live, we still have shitty schools that either can't afford air conditioning or are just too lazy to bother installing it... pushing school into the hottest part of summer would change it from just plain old "Hell" to "Super Deluxe Hell: Champion Edition -- Now with more headaches, dehydration, and fainting!"  And test scores would drop through the floor, too... hard to learn much of anything if you're too busy trying to not burn to death in an overheated classroom packed way too full of other kids.

If they're going to change anything at all about school times, they should push the schedule back a bit so the kids don't have to be there at 8 in the morning.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 29, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Obligatory "I don't give as much of a shit because I'm graduating after this year". :V


 This, pretty much. :]

That, and I already go to a school where we get out later than everyone else and there's no summer break, so why care?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 29, 2009)

i don't know. i know japanese schools go for i think 11 hours a day, six days a week, 11 months a year, and they do okay, although their students have more incentive to care than american students.

i think it would be an okay idea, but i think you have to push the students a little harder as well. it might just be more torturous for someone to be in school longer if they didn't care in the first place.

i'm speaking as someone on his way out, though. my opinion may not matter all that much, at least not as a student...


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 29, 2009)

Currently, I'm leaning on support. A longer school year would be very nice, actually, seeing that it's extremely hard to get through the state-regulated crap and still have time left for the actual good information with our current short school year. I actually wouldn't mind cutting down some summer, winter, or spring break, although cutting down summer might cause some problems because of all the different summer schools and programs a students want to go to may have to change their schedule as well, which will be annoying for quite a lot of people. I generally don't like the week-long breaks much because they don't offer enough time for actual vacation yet they're long enough so that you get used to having a lot of sleep and die on the day school restarts. 

A longer day will be good, as long as it does not start so early in the morning (having maths the first thing in the morning is _not_ a good way to start a day). I'm all for the "end school at 5pm" type of thing though. A longer school day will allow the teachers to teach more thoroughly as well as give time for labs in science classes. 



			
				platinumlucario said:
			
		

> It depends. I mean, I don't like longer school days, but if that means lengthing my favorite classes, I guess it would be okay. But if he cuts out the summer vacation
> I will be mad. Also, I already suffer from two classes, so if those are lengthened instead, I will scream my head off.


Um, what. I would think that you would improve in your failing classes if you spend more time learning them, so it would actually be a good thing to have them longer... 

About the homework load, I would think that the teachers would give less because there's less time to do them _and_ more time to learn -- the whole point of homework is to help the students learn, and if you're already getting a lot of time in school for that, homework load will lessen. 

The whole problem with the whole "moar skool!" thing is that we're not exactly overflowing on money right now, so it's, sadly, not likely to pass.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Sep 30, 2009)

CL's post reminds me: eliminate the state-regulated tests.

They do not affect your grades. Preparing for the test takes up time which could be spent, uh, you know, learning actual math/ELA. Instead, you get bombarded with pointlessly retaking old tests and doing example questions.

If instead, there was a test at the end of the year (say, early June) that recapped what you learned, you'd have spent much less time on test prep, and could actually focus on learning.

I'm all for school beginning later, so long as you get more days off.

--Make the school day begin later
--Eliminate standardized tests
--Get more days off

The Kam method(tm)


----------



## Kabigon (Sep 30, 2009)

Well I could hardly give a crap because even if this was passed in time for next year I'd only have 2 more years of school anyways.

The school system in the States is flawed also.

If they made the day start at say around 9:30 instead of 8:00 a lot of students would be fully awake.


----------



## xkze (Sep 30, 2009)

I actually have no idea where I stand on this issue right now
that's weird for me


----------



## Aisling (Sep 30, 2009)

Kam said:


> It's been scientifically proven that the students in schools that open and close later do better than their counterparts in other schools.
> 
> If that's true, why not do that instead of cutting summer vacation?


Our school system _was_ going to do that I think... Something like the younger kids start a little earlier and leave earlier, high schoolers start later and leave later- and free after-school care for the parents whose schedule would be messed up an they wouldn't be able to pick up their older kids until later or something was offered, but parents were retarded anyway and wrote tons of letters ("Who's gonna watch our kids!?" um...) and they dumped it after deciding to do it. They ended up changing their mind three times and things still are the way they are. I think it had something to do with school buses being too old and gas prices too, but yeah.

Our summer is already really short. :c We've got that get-two-weeks-off-between-four-nine-week-grading-periods thing, and summer break is only a month and a half long or so. I think that's fine the way it is, except they should make the days start later. Maybe I'll start falling asleep in physics instead of advanced algebra that way. I don't think the problem lies in how long we're in school during the day... just when school and classes actually happen. Not so much more time, but better time.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 30, 2009)

Kabigon said:


> If they made the day start at say around 9:30 instead of 8:00 a lot of students would be fully awake.


I start at 7:15 :]

anyway, no to this proposition. I spend enough time at school already with three-hour marching band rehearsals.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Sep 30, 2009)

If I was forced into this I would beg my Mom to hire me a personal tutor, I would literally grovel on my knees (I live in Canada, so it probably won't come to this for a while, but if the Americans do change, I can expect Harper will follow suit).  My problem with this is the workplace would end up driving me mad.  Students would hate having to stay longer, which would lead to more grumbling and misbehaving, which leads to the teachers getting grumpy, which results in more detentions, suspensions, and expulsions for less critical violations, which makes the students even grumpier, which leads into an ever-lasting cycle that'll probably send us all into a living Hell 24/7.  In my opinion, bad idea.  Not that I should be questioning the intentions of Obama, who is an experienced political figure-head with much better ideas than a whining schoolboy like myself, but it's just _wrong_.

Please don't judge me on this D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 30, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> anyway, no to this proposition. I spend enough time at school already with three-hour marching band rehearsals.


Ah, yes, but if school is longer, then you'll have three-hour long marching band class, hence shorter (if any) rehearsals! 

And because I'm in High School now, I'm allowed to argue with this:



> eliminate the state-regulated tests.
> 
> They do not affect your grades. Preparing for the test takes up time which could be spent, uh, you know, learning actual math/ELA. Instead, you get bombarded with pointlessly retaking old tests and doing example questions.
> 
> ...


Getting rid of standardized testing would be all good and dandy on the first look. However, it'll pose some problems... 

One, by getting rid of standardized test scores, colleges and universities will have no standardized basis to compare applying students. Yes, there are other things they can be based on, like GPAs and extracurricular activities. However, there are several flaws in basing college admission on those alone. GPAs vary widely across schools -- different schools have different standards, and the grades vary with teachers as well. It'll be quite unfair to a smart student who got a B in a very tough school when he/she would have easily gotten an A in another school. Extracurricular activities vary with geography. A student interested in, say, environmental sciences may live in the middle of a huge city, making finding activities related to his or her interest hard. Even if said student manages to find an activity, he or she may not be able to go because of transportation problems and such. Standardized testing gives colleges and universities something they can compare students with. 

Also, standardized testing forces students to study. Even if they're not graded, students still must study and learn whatever they're getting tested on in order to get a good score. Even if the information will be forgotten very soon later, that argument could be applied to everything else (ex. you'll forget how to play piano if you don't play it for 5 years). 

I am aware that the current standardized tests are... let's just put it mildly and say "fail horribly." The SAT, for example, has been shown to only test how well the student takes tests, not how much the student knows or can learn. It's also super long, not beneficial to poor students who can't pay the test fees, and etc. However, if a good standardized test can be made that actually tests the student's ability to reason and learn as well as the student's knowledge, it would be quite beneficial and useful. 

I must say that the current standardized tests are flawed in more ways than I can count. However, if these problems are fixed, standardized testing can actually be beneficial. 

tl;dr: Standardized testing is fail because it's not testing the right things. However, if it is, then it's good stuff. 

I have no idea why I just wrote several huge paragraphs on standardized testing instead of doing homework.


----------



## Medical Meccanica (Sep 30, 2009)

Eh, public schooling in America (and pretty much elsewhere in the world) is bullshit anyways. The entire point is to churn out clones who can do whatever the country wants. I guess Obama either:
A. Sees this and is trying to take advantage of it
or 
B. Is stupid and doesn't know any better.

Anyways, it's not really going to affect me (yay Sudbury)


----------



## Harlequin (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't see the problem. I've started at 9:00 and ended at 3:15 for years, and now sometimes I start at 9:00 and finish at 4:15... a longer day isn't so bad. I know people who go on for much longer.

Year-round school would people be at least a little annoying.


----------



## Starly (Sep 30, 2009)

Im sorry to say but I don't support longer days 'casue I have to get up at 6:15 every morning and get out at 4:15 + i love my summer break (camp!)


----------



## Zuu (Sep 30, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Ah, yes, but if school is longer, then you'll have three-hour long marching band class, hence shorter (if any) rehearsals!


Um, you would think that, but no that's not true.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 30, 2009)

I think it's mental that a lot of American schools start at 8 or before anyway... 9 - 3:00/3:30 has always worked fine for me

And shortening summer break can't be that bad I mean don't you guys get over 2 months? over here we get 6 weeks. Seven if we're lucky :|


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 30, 2009)

it's generally from late may to mid august. for me, it's mid june to late august.. often not two full months. but i'm okay with it.


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 30, 2009)

Late june - early september. Schools that start in august are weird.

Also: glorious Schadenfreude!


----------



## Kabigon (Sep 30, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I don't see the problem. I've started at 9:00 and ended at 3:15 for years, and now sometimes I start at 9:00 and finish at 4:15... a longer day isn't so bad. I know people who go on for much longer.
> 
> Year-round school would people be at least a little annoying.


Year round school WOULD be better.

I'm assuming you're not in the U.S. but anyways where I live at, we start school at 8:00 and don't get out until 3:30. It's already hard enough getting out of bed so early in the morning but if we got home later, that would cut into our plans.


----------



## spaekle (Sep 30, 2009)

Over here, first period starts at 7:45, but I have to be at the bus stop at like 6:45. Last period ends at 3:09. A 9:00 to ~3:00 school day sounds amazing. ; ;

My summer break is from early June to late August; I get about a week and a half off from before Christmas to after New Year's, and then a week-long spring break. And then a lot of 3-day weekends and half-days so the teachers can have meetings or something. Although from what I hear, those "teacher meeting" days are really "the teachers post our grades on Edline and then pretend to work for the rest of the day" days.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Sep 30, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Um, you would think that, but no that's not true.


Hm, really... Oh well, I must say that I don't have much knowledge in that area, so I could be wrong. 

But then again, you'll never know until it actually happens.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Oct 1, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> tl;dr: Standardized testing is fail because it's not testing the right things. However, if it is, then it's good stuff.
> 
> I have no idea why I just wrote several huge paragraphs on standardized testing instead of doing homework.


No, I'm saying that the tests should be emphasized much less.


----------



## H-land (Oct 1, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I don't see the problem. I've started at 9:00 and ended at 3:15 for years, and now sometimes I start at 9:00 and finish at 4:15... a longer day isn't so bad. I know people who go on for much longer.


See, Harlequin, here's the thing. In my school district, we already have some people who start school at 8:30 and end at 3:30. They're elementary schoolers.
Since I'm in high school, I start class at 7:30 and get out at 2:20. In middle school, I believe that you started at 8:00 and got out at 2:45.

My issue is this: We get up too early. I think that if we just made the elementary schoolers go to school first (since kids are more prone to morning-oriented schedules, that is, waking up at six), and let high schoolers spend a later part of the day in school, then we could get more done. 

In any case, I'm for all-year schooling in theory (though not in practice, since I've grown far too attached to my summer breaks), and ambivalent about longer school days, since I feel already that it just starts too early, and extracurricular activities (in which you are practically obliged to participate if you want to have a good resume so that you can get into a good college) make long days longer, but I would like to have more time to learn in my classes (since I like learning, which we sometimes don't get around to).
...Though if we _were_ to make longer school days, I should hope that we'd do away with some homework, since we'd have less time to work at home. (That, and teachers'd have less time in which to grade.)
...I feel like that didn't make much sense...


----------



## surskitty (Oct 1, 2009)

High schoolers get up early so they can be at their crappy fast-food jobs by the time the elementary schoolers get out of school.  Longer school days won't change that.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 1, 2009)

surskitty said:


> High schoolers get up early so they can be at their crappy fast-food jobs by the time the elementary schoolers get out of school.  Longer school days won't change that.


Where I live, elementary school students get out over an hour earlier than high school students. Two hours for one of the high schools.


----------



## Dinru (Oct 1, 2009)

Urf, I'm all for later-starting days. I don't care how it cuts into summer or if I have to stay later. Just let me _sleeeeep_... I think a lot of students feel the same way. I'm too tired to actually think of a good, justified reason at the moment.


----------



## Zuu (Oct 1, 2009)

Crazy Linoone said:


> Hm, really... Oh well, I must say that I don't have much knowledge in that area, so I could be wrong.
> 
> But then again, you'll never know until it actually happens.


My band directors are assholes. And when it comes to marching, I'm sure that applies to 99% of directors elsewhere, if they care about doing well in contest.

e.g. Every monday night, 3 hour rehearsal. 1.5 hour rehearsal every day during school. Mandatory 1.5 hour rehearsal after school once per week (by section). On game days, we go straight to rehearsal when school is out, until like an hour before the game which is when we eat. 

BAND SUCKS AAAIHWEOIWGBFU


----------



## Autumn (Oct 1, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> My band directors are assholes. And when it comes to marching, I'm sure that applies to 99% of directors elsewhere, if they care about doing well in contest.
> 
> e.g. Every monday night, 3 hour rehearsal. 1.5 hour rehearsal every day during school. Mandatory 1.5 hour rehearsal after school once per week (by section). On game days, we go straight to rehearsal when school is out, until like an hour before the game which is when we eat.
> 
> BAND SUCKS AAAIHWEOIWGBFU


My schedule is a three-hour rehearsal on Tuesday from 5-8, a three-hour rehearsal on Thursday from 5-8, football games on Friday, a four-hour rehearsal on Saturday from 8-12 (only every other week though, and the rehearsal's only around two hours on competition days).

A two-hour-longer school day would get out at 4:15, so I'd actually spend _more_ time at school waiting around for 45 minutes for practice. It takes the bus like half an hour to get me home, so if I tried to go home that way I'd have to leave immediately and still be considered late. :/


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a great lengthy post, but then my computer ate it. >=( Anyways, here are my views in a nutshell.

- Improve the teachers and classes of the schools that need work on them
- Start later, end later. Wake up later, and we'll be awake for classes. I, for one, have a terrible habit of falling asleep in class because I'm always incredibly tired.
- DO NOT LENGTHEN THE SCHOOL DAY. Many kids, such as me, have many activities they do after school; for me it ranges from Guitar lessons to local theater productions. These things that we have after school are often things we enjoy doing in our spare time. Extend the school day, we'll most likely lose some of those things, and about every kid in America will hate the government.
- Don't kill summer. Well, I would be fine with killing a couple weeks of it, maybe, but not much. There are a ton of other things we do in the summer. I had an opportunity to do this really neat thing with a few friends of mine, where we go to a community with other groups from across the country, and we do community service stuff there. It was an absolutely amazing experience. We do things like this, or other fun things in the summer. Yes, summer gets a little boring towards the end, but there's the time in between that when we actually enjoy summer.

I don't think this will progress much further, but if it does, then I swear that someone's going to have very bad things happen to them.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 1, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> I had a great lengthy post, but then my computer ate it. >=(


Hi.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Oct 1, 2009)

I start early-mid august and end mid-late may
I go at 7:30 and leave at 2:30
 Id rather not extend the day but it wont kill me
NOT SUMMER!


----------



## spaekle (Oct 2, 2009)

Mudkip said:


> Hi.


This is an amazing thing. Thank you for this. 

Obama's plan came up in my Civics class today. People thought that the plan is to make kids go to school on weekends, and they're opposed to it because of that. Everyone seemed to agree that year-round school would be a lot better, though.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 2, 2009)

Kam said:


> No, I'm saying that the tests should be emphasized much less.


Hm, I'm not sure about anyplace other than my school, but in my school, quite a lot of students try to get good scores on the tests to boost our school up the list of good high schools, or at least beat our rival school. Quite a few teachers are the same way... 



			
				Dezzuu and Leafpool said:
			
		

> Band sucks.


... Owch. 

I'm suddenly very glad that I'm not in band. 

A longer school day would (or should) mean less homework, however, so maybe it won't be that bad... 


I would like shorter winter/spring/whatever breaks. I don't really like those week-long breaks because you can't really accomplish anything during those breaks. If the school year is to be extended, I want these breaks to be shortened before they start shortening summer break.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey, _I_ never said band sucks! I love it more than almost anything else in the world. D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm sorry to butt in and things but what exactly is this mysterious 'band'? Are you forced into it when you don't have sports or is it just generally mandatory or what?
America is weird.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Okay, I'm sorry to butt in and things but what exactly is this mysterious 'band'? Are you forced into it when you don't have sports or is it just generally mandatory or what?
> America is weird.


You aren't forced into band. It's just another after-school activity really, except you go around and play music instead of football.

I do agree with the America is weird part.


----------



## spaekle (Oct 3, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Okay, I'm sorry to butt in and things but what exactly is this mysterious 'band'? Are you forced into it when you don't have sports or is it just generally mandatory or what?
> America is weird.


The School Band is a form of turning over all of your free time and possibly even your soul to the school. People do this voluntarily. You basically choose a brass, woodwind, or percussion instrument and _dedicate your life to it_; then you spend long hours outside of school marching around in the hot sun in hot, ugly uniforms, mastering a couple of songs for the sake of playing them at competitions that will make your school look a bit better if your band wins them. Only people only care about football and no one will notice if the band wins anything, so all your ass-busting goes largely unnoticed. You mainly exist for people to laugh at when they see you out marching in the rain.

The School Band is also responsible for providing entertainment at school sporting events, and sometimes even putting on concerts that only the band members' parents and maybe some soccer moms eager to help the school attend.

I was in band for all three years of middle school. My dad was like the Legendary Trumpet Master in his band or something and expected the same from me, so I picked the clarinet and decided to just go along with it. You haven't lived until you've marched around in 15-degree weather for two hours playing fucking 'sleigh ride' _over and over_ at some christmas parade.


----------



## #1 bro (Oct 3, 2009)

year-round school would suck, just because there's no light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 3, 2009)

My college is year-round. I don't hate it. Slightly longer breaks would be nice, but I've come to realize that more short breaks is better than fewer long ones most of the time. Don't knock it until you try it.

...not necessarily saying that I definitely think Obama should do this, mind you. It's just not as horrible as some of you young whippersnappers seem to think it is.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not really sure what to think here; not about how I feel about this, but about what is actually being proposed here. But here's my opinion on all things mentioned:

A longer school day would be absolute hell. My school day goes from 7:10 to 3:00, and that is far long enough. With the amount of homework that we receive in the classes that we're taking, extra hours of school would just about break myself and a lot of my friends; we have enough to deal with as it is.

The same thing goes for school on the weekends: the weekends are a chance for us to relax and relieve some of the week's stress. Two days often seems too short; one would hardly be a break at all.

I'm not sure what I think about year-round school, so I won't say anything there.


----------



## Autumn (Oct 4, 2009)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> The School Band is a form of turning over all of your free time and possibly even your soul to the school. People do this voluntarily. You basically choose a brass, woodwind, or percussion instrument and _dedicate your life to it_; then you spend long hours outside of school marching around in the hot sun in hot, ugly uniforms, mastering a couple of songs for the sake of playing them at competitions that will make your school look a bit better if your band wins them. Only people only care about football and no one will notice if the band wins anything, so all your ass-busting goes largely unnoticed. You mainly exist for people to laugh at when they see you out marching in the rain.
> 
> The School Band is also responsible for providing entertainment at school sporting events, and sometimes even putting on concerts that only the band members' parents and maybe some soccer moms eager to help the school attend.
> 
> I was in band for all three years of middle school. My dad was like the Legendary Trumpet Master in his band or something and expected the same from me, so I picked the clarinet and decided to just go along with it. You haven't lived until you've marched around in 15-degree weather for two hours playing fucking 'sleigh ride' _over and over_ at some christmas parade.


Basically. This is why I told my friends that every single person in the band was an idiot (including myself) - who would _voluntarily_ go to thirteen-hour band camp and march around in 90-degree weather?

... because it's _so damn fun._ D: There isn't much in this world that I like more than band.


----------



## turbler (Oct 4, 2009)

I live in Canada so I'd say I'm out of reach from this policy, but either way, if this got into my school and made the days longer I would lose it. we have 1.5 hour classes (4 per day, and we change up subjects halfway through the year) this is my first year of high school, and I'm still kinda used to 8 periods 45 minutes each so increasing the hour and a half would drive me nuts. No summer but generally more breaks sounds awesome though, Summer is only fun for about a month, then it's just dull.


----------

